# Brand new C40????



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey peeps.........look at this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1994-NEW-Colnago-C40-frame-fork-post-stem-Campagnolo-Shimano-/181019672576?_trksid=p2047675.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D11%26meid%3D3296146017924777590%26pid%3D100011%26prg%3D1005%26rk%3D1%26sd%3D190746068151%26

Its a tad small for me and we in europe get taxes from the US but for someone looking to build a beautiful historical bike this could be a real deal!!!


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

I hate to say this but it looks like it might be a fake.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

icsloppl said:


> I hate to say this but it looks like a fake.


mmh you might be right usually the c40 had a painted front derailleur tab and if its a 94-97 it should have friction shifter tabs and rear through brake cable eyelts........but you never know with colnago, and the seller seems to be in the states so i still have a faint doubt its fake. the color scheme is correct (a friend has the exact same)


----------



## tmault (Feb 5, 2006)

I had a C40 of this vintage and I think the Ebay frame is legit. All the details are exactly as they should be, the brake bridge, the BB shell, the triple cable guides on the top tube, the embossed serial number on the steering tube, the dropouts, the shape of the lugs, the seatpost made by WR Compositi, the steerer plug and the carbon weave. Any yes some of these old frames had unpainted derailleur hangers. If anything, I think the seller might have the date of manufacture wrong as the C40s from 1994 almost universally came with a steel fork not the Star Carbon fork. But there is one part that is clearly not Colnago and that is the seat post clamp. The fugly thing shown on the frame is some modern day piece of junk of out the Taiwanese parts catalog and needs to go straight in the bin. In any case, having owned six carbon Colnagos I would buy this without concern for its provenance.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

The rear brake beidge should be rounded, not an odd looking ractangular block with 2 holes in it , no?

You could say it's been replaced, but it's advertised as NOS...


----------



## plussa (Nov 10, 2006)

Pre B-stay C40's have a rear brake bridge just like that.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

plussa said:


> Pre B-stay C40's have a rear brake bridge just like that.


here is a pict of the one i had before selling it 

the brake bridge is one piece the bike was one of the first c40's sold in france. It had a precisa fork later swapped out for a look........sold it because i was looking for a star fork to make it original but found a c50 for the price of a fork


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

*rivets?*



plussa said:


> Pre B-stay C40's have a rear brake bridge just like that.


true but without the rivets.......I know colnago's were very in-equal in detail but its still a strange brake bridge. For the year it must be right before the switch to b stays so i guess '98 or '99


----------



## plussa (Nov 10, 2006)

I have seen several with the rivets. First I thought it was a bad repair job, but it's really the way many C40's have been made.


----------



## tmault (Feb 5, 2006)

The rectangular brake bridge is characteristic of the early C40s and is one of the most easily identifiable features of the frames. That design was not changed until the C40 B-Stay was introduced and the brake bridge was then incorporated into the mono stay.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I have a C40 that is the first year of the B-stay. Its a 2001. 

Two things make me think that this frame cannot be 1994. First, it has a Star fork. C-40's initially had a steel fork and then another (Force maybe?) fork before the Star. Second, there's no shifter bosses. A 1994 would have had shifter bosses. Especially a Colnago. I'd guess maybe 1998 or 1999.


----------



## tmault (Feb 5, 2006)

No question, the fork and the cable stops on the head tube date the frame to the late nineties maybe even 2000 which was the last year before the C40 B-stay. The Colnago branded ITM stem was also not available until around 98 maybe 97 at the earliest.


----------



## c50jim (Jan 15, 2009)

The original C40s from 94-95 had a multi-coloured paint job with pink, blue, yellow, fluorescent, etc. Much wilder than that. Also, the Star fork didn't come out until at least 98. The bike may be genuine but it's not a 1994, more like a 98. If it were a 59, I'd grab it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Elpimpo (Jan 16, 2012)

I guess you wont really know until you have it in front of you (assuming you know what to look for)

Is this guy local to you?

if it is a fake, wow!


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

I bumped into a friend yesterday who has exactly the same frame.....its a special paint edition (not the gold) but it was also produced in white logos etc approximately 1999 - 2000
and was followed up by the hp bstay change. By the way the price has gone up with ebay bidding....

see article on the evolution here:

Colnago C40 HP Bike Review - Bethel Cycle


----------



## campyc40 (Aug 4, 2010)

That looks like my C40, in every detail. It's just not 1994, but much newer. That's a nice find. Too bad it's boring black


----------

